

Ask HN: How can I monetize the chrome extension I made? - Narzerus

I created a Chrome extension called Facebook GIF Button, it alows people to easily post GIF replies in comments inside Facebook.<p>Thanks to some luck it boomed pretty quickly reaching 10k users in about 4 days.<p>I&#x27;d like to hear some suggestions on how to monetize my extension (I&#x27;m going through really hard times in terms of money).<p>I want to do this in such a way I don&#x27;t disrupt the experience my users know and love. I once accepted an offer from some ad injection company and I am still regretting it.<p>Please help me out!
Cheers
======
Gys
There a lots of Pages in FB that attract many visitors. And those only make
money for FB.

Would be interesting to offer those Pages an option (platform) for making
money as well. Such 'third party' Ad platform would have limitations, but
images and gifs might be a way to go ?

------
Gys
A few weeks ago there was a discussion that might give some leads:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9623791)

------
Gys
How about inserting an extra (final ?) frame with the logo of a company. Maybe
share the revenues with the people using your service. I am not very familiar
with FB: could there be a link as well with the gif ?

